# Considering Gentoo for an Intel i7 Machine

## scott91402

Hi, I'm considering using Gentoo on a new Intel i7 940 system for running CFD.  Can anyone tell me if gentoo supports the i7 and what the level of maturity is?  I'll probably use a supermicro Board

Thanks

----------

## pigeon768

The i7 is fully compatible with x86_64, and therefore with linux in general, therefore with Gentoo.

I have an i7 and gentoo works great with it. Compilation is ridiculously fast.

----------

## scott91402

Awsome, thanks for the input.  I just didn't want to buy a $500+ processor and find out that it wasn't fully supported.

----------

## arch_dude

Lots of us run Gentoo on core i7. Please see:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715522-highlight-.html

Basically, you will need to use a 4.3.x compiler and the march=native to get the best performance, but it works just fine even without that. It's really quite impressive to watch the 8 CPUs (4 cores each with two threads) on the system monitor.

----------

